# Moving Tips and Advices with Small Child



## sweet_serendipity (Dec 18, 2013)

My family and I are moving to the Philippines at the end of this month. Anyone from the US have any tips or advices on what to bring and expect on our first few days there? Any particular things that are difficult to find there? We will be living in Fort Bonifacio area and would appreciate any advices on what my 3 yr old and I can do around the area. Thanks and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

sweet_serendipity said:


> My family and I are moving to the Philippines at the end of this month. Anyone from the US have any tips or advices on what to bring and expect on our first few days there? Any particular things that are difficult to find there? We will be living in Fort Bonifacio area and would appreciate any advices on what my 3 yr old and I can do around the area. Thanks and Happy Holidays!!!


Wow, a lot of questions but hard to answer with no background. Are you sponsored by a company or meeting up with a spouse working there? I'll let others that live in that area take it from here.


----------



## sweet_serendipity (Dec 18, 2013)

My husband is being transferred there by his company. We get a lump sum of relocation and airline tickets - the rest is up to us. Figured we rent out a fully furnished condo for 6 months and then take it from there whether or not we need to change condos, locations, etc.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Moving*



sweet_serendipity said:


> My family and I are moving to the Philippines at the end of this month. Anyone from the US have any tips or advices on what to bring and expect on our first few days there? Any particular things that are difficult to find there? We will be living in Fort Bonifacio area and would appreciate any advices on what my 3 yr old and I can do around the area. Thanks and Happy Holidays!!!





cvgtpc1 said:


> Wow, a lot of questions but hard to answer with no background. Are you sponsored by a company or meeting up with a spouse working there? I'll let others that live in that area take it from here.





sweet_serendipity said:


> My husband is being transferred there by his company. We get a lump sum of relocation and airline tickets - the rest is up to us. Figured we rent out a fully furnished condo for 6 months and then take it from there whether or not we need to change condos, locations, etc.


Welcome to the site,

You have a very short time to get and or digest a load of information. Simply put, I would travel as light as humanly possible. Airlines and shipping companies charge an arm and a leg to transport "stuff." Living in The Fort there should be a good supply of things you can pick up for everyday use in your home. Better and less expensive shopping areas you will locate in time.

I've been married and living here now for over 10 years. But we are two hours North of Manila so I don't know of activities for young children there. We do have members in and around the Fort area so hopefully if not on Christmas vacation somewhere they will chime in with thoughts and ideas.

The only idea or advise I can give is - being from the East Coast, you know about street smarts. Having a young child in the Philippines as a foreigner, it is most wise to use your street smarts times 1,000 while here. The Philippines is or can be a great place but it is still a developing 3rd world country with all of the inherit risks.



Good Luck and a Merry Christmas :wreath:

Gene
Site Moderator..


----------

